# A Few Projects Part Two



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are some more of the signs/projects I've done. These are all created on my laptop, transferred to the wood, then routed free hand. I love ending my day covered in sawdust, and the feeling of accomplishing something...

The last one, saying all pity parties have been cancelled, I colored the lettering by using Elmers wood filler. I used a spreader, filled the letters, then sanded off the excess after it was dry. This looks totally kewl when done...

Please excuse the one that's a bit blurry - no idea how that happened. (I Drink Coffee For Your Protection.)

The first one is sign no. 2 for the in-laws... the first one lasted about 13 years, and really just needed to be sanded and re treated, but mom said she was ready for a new one, so this was it lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love #4, Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, James. We all had a giggle over that one when I found it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done Barb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, John. I hope to be getting back to it soon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yup... #4 and I do like #6 with my coffee...
Barb, do you use dye for the lettering???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great work Barb. Those should be pretty popular.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, Stick, I do. I use Rit Dye and I've used Sharpies as well for coloring.

Thanks Chuck. People fawn over them, but still they sit, unsold lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Barb...
letter templates??? free hand??? CNC??? and how are you doing your picture transfers???


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

All my work is done free hand Stick. No templates, unless you count me using carbon paper to transfer my design. No CNC.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> All my work is done free hand Stick. No templates, unless you count me using carbon paper to transfer my design. No CNC.


you have the "touch"...
nice and well done work...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, Barb. Like Stick said, you have the touch!!


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks Chuck. People fawn over them, but still they sit, unsold lol


I know the feeling, Barb :'(. I have quite a few signs sitting in boxes here.
Your signs are looking good. I'm going to try the 'Rit' dye.


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you need a lazar jet printer to do the transfer or is there a way to do it with ink jet?
Sorry, I read further and see that you use carbon paper. 
It is really refreshing to see projects done the 'practical' way.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I love ending my day covered in sawdust, and the feeling of accomplishing something...


I must be doing something wrong then, I usually just wind up covered in sawdust. :yes4:

Nice signs, I do my stuff freehand too, no signs tho.


----------



## chief5130 (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice, I like that it is all done free hand. Gives me hope!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you very much Stick and Lee. When I get them done I usually pick them apart finding this flaw or that lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone. Ted if you use the Rit Dye, the key is to have the wood really smooth when you color it, so detailed cuts have to be done a touch deeper, and sanding should go up to 220 or so. This way the excess dye comes off a lot easier.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments everyone. Ted if you use the Rit Dye, the key is to have the wood really smooth when you color it, so detailed cuts have to be done a touch deeper, and sanding should go up to 220 or so. This way the excess dye comes off a lot easier.


Barb, do you seal any of the wood prior to using the dye? Any bleeding to other parts of the sign? I'll give it a try, always open to trying new ideas. Thanks.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Tell ya what Ted. When I go to lunch ill post a how-to on the Rit Dye and my process. I was thinking about doing that. Is that okay?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing work Barb. but how about a photo-shoot showing us HOW you achieve such results.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> yup... #4 and I do like #6 with my coffee...


Stick
Did you mean #11 with your coffee? I agree with you on #4


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love #4, wish I was talented enough to make one for our oldest son as he & his 3 boys are deer hunters big time!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Please excuse the one that's a bit blurry - no idea how that happened. (I Drink Coffee For Your Protection.)


Likely because you forgot the coffee. :nono: The signs are great thanks for posting. I agree with Stick and Lee you have the touch.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Lunch got cut short gang. Thank you SO MUCH. For all this positive feedback. Will post when I get home.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Daikusan said:


> Likely because you forgot the coffee. :nono: The signs are great thanks for posting. I agree with Stick and Lee you have the touch.


the cup cake with my coffee...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

chief5130 said:


> Very nice, I like that it is all done free hand. Gives me hope!


Thanks, Tyson  Take your time, and let the machine do the work, and you'll see the magic come to the wood :yes4:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Amazing work Barb. but how about a photo-shoot showing us HOW you achieve such results.


LOL Harry. If I do a photo shoot, you'll be cringing the whole time! :haha: I do most of my creations off the cuff; no squaring things off, no double checking angles... I don't think about technicalities, or the size being exact. My spacing, placing, and arrangements are by sight only... no tape measures used lol

You have abilities that far outweigh my meager talent; not so sure I'm confident enough to show how I do my signs - true woodworkers would pick my techniques apart


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Likely because you forgot the coffee. :nono: The signs are great thanks for posting. I agree with Stick and Lee you have the touch.


LOL Steve I think I took that picture with my Droid phone, and the pictures from that phone weren't the greatest. 

And thank you for the kind words. I would love to do this full time.

Barb


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> LOL Steve I think I took that picture with my Droid phone, and the pictures from that phone weren't the greatest.
> 
> And thank you for the kind words. I would love to do this full time.
> 
> Barb


Barb
Do it full time; you have the talent to do it. When the opportunity arises go for it.:sold: And who care about the angles and measurements if it works.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> the cup cake with my coffee...


Or two:yes4:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Barb
> Do it full time; you have the talent to do it. When the opportunity arises go for it.:sold: And who care about the angles and measurements if it works.


Thank you Steve. If I can get Beastie up n' going, and I can find the "network" to do craft shows, I may do it, since it looks like my Administrative Assistant days may be over. (no job to be found... ) As for the measurements and angles, it's a goal of mine to get them down-but technical stuff like that gets my brain befuddled. Maybe one day with someone who's good at it will be available to work on a project with me and I'll learn enough to do the stuff on my own...


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> As for the measurements and angles, it's a goal of mine to get them down-but technical stuff like that gets my brain befuddled. Maybe one day with someone who's good at it will be available to work on a project with me and I'll learn enough to do the stuff on my own...


Switch to metric! :yes4: Math is not my strong point and fractions are worse. So when the military took me to Japan it was simple and easy to switch and I have not looked back. Even when in the States I use my meter tape measure. I have two or three tape measures (feet) that are in my tool cabinet gathering rust, been there for 10 years plus.

I had to do Pythagorean Theorem calculations today to check for squareness. I downloaded a calculator, metric made it simple. Later, I thought if the measurement was in feet, inches, and fractions… it would have been intense. It was so much simpler to put in millimeters.
Pythagorean Theorem Calculator


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Steve the conversion would kill me. My father in-law taught me the easy way to read a tape measure, then to do the math isn't that hard for me. As for squaring, forget it lol I never get the cuts right. The rest of what you said? Way over my simple brain lol


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

Excellent sign making you have done there.
Keep up your great work. I have just started
to do signs and it done with a woodburner. I did a 
little sign about 12 years ago with a magnify glass.
I didn't own a woodburner then it took a little while
to do. Looking forward to see more sign work.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank You, Graham.

Wow. To do a sign with a magnifying glass?! Now that was a feat in itself! 

Funny you should say that you look forward to seeing more, I was just getting 
ready to post some of my older stuff I did. I'm sitting here going stir crazy missing 
my shop, but my husband was in an accident Tuesday (he's fine, but the jury is still 
out on the car) and so now the repairs on Beastie (my workshop/motorhome) may
be put off again, prolonging my work again.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I'm sitting here going stir crazy missing
> my shop, but my husband was in an accident Tuesday (he's fine, but the jury is still
> out on the car) and so now the repairs on Beastie (my workshop/motorhome) may
> be put off again, prolonging my work again.


Barb
Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad that no one was hurt, that’s a blessing. Hate it when things interrupt plans. 

We had an accident two weeks ago too. Someone running from the police met us on a very narrow road leaving a wide scrape down the entire driver’s side of our van. No one was hurt. The car and person have yet to be found.

Graham
With a magnifying glass? That sound intricate, would like to see a picture of 2 if you have one.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh wow Steve. You're lucky it was only a side-swipe! Especially since they were going at a high rate of speed!
Had the car been over just a little... never mind. I don't even want to think about it. Glad there was no
injuries. 

We wont find out till Monday about our car. My mom's insurance, while cheaper than what my carrier would have 
been, is lacking in the way of getting claims taken care of. My insurance person would have had an answer for me 
yesterday or maybe even Thursday. I told my daughter, who's on the same policy that I hope she never has a claim, 
as this company is the total pits! As a matter of fact, I think I'm gonna let my insurance person know this morning 
just how much I appreciate her... lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Funny you should say that you look forward to seeing more, I was just getting
> ready to post some of my older stuff I did. I'm sitting here going stir crazy missing
> my shop, but my husband was in an accident Tuesday (he's fine, but the jury is still
> out on the car) and so now the repairs on Beastie (my workshop/motorhome) may
> be put off again, prolonging my work again.


WHOA!!!
Here's pulling for yo Barb..


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Barb
Ditto on what Stick said!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. We would already know the fate of the car except moms insurance sux.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Barb.

I liked your two posts but I didn´t understand the meaning for picture 8 at the second one.

Nicely done


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dreamcatcher
In some Native American cultures, a dreamcatcher is a handmade object based on a willow hoop, on which is woven a loose net or web. The dreamcatcher is then decorated with sacred items such as feathers and beads. In hopes your dreams will come true


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Dreamcatcher
> In some Native American cultures, a dreamcatcher is a handmade object based on a willow hoop, on which is woven a loose net or web. The dreamcatcher is then decorated with sacred items such as feathers and beads. In hopes your dreams will come true


Now I've always been told John that the dream catcher is supposed to allow only the good dreams to come in, and block the bad with the feathers and that acting as protectors.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Now I've always been told John that the dream catcher is supposed to allow only the good dreams to come in, and block the bad with the feathers and that acting as protectors.


So what do the beer cans do? :bad: Make a nightmare?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That Barb is true


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Steve... the beer cans give the dreamer (********) happy dreams of getting drunk on Budweiser and watchin chicks in sexy panties runnin around I guess lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Happy dreams.....*



OutoftheWoodwork said:


> lol Steve... the beer cans give the dreamer (********) happy dreams of getting drunk on Budweiser and watchin chicks in sexy panties runnin around I guess lol


....and there is nothing wrong in that..........:jester:

One of my golf teachers, many, many, many years ago told me "you meet a better class of woman, that way"........


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> lol Steve... the beer cans give the dreamer (********) happy dreams of getting drunk on Budweiser and watchin chicks in sexy panties runnin around I guess lol


Barb, that combination (beer and sexy panties) in fact, produces happy dreams so I will try your dreamcatcher on my next project.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Alexis. I can't take credit for it, though. A fellow flea market vendor asked me to do it; it was his idea. I just designed the slab/which beer/panty style. Lots of chuckles, though.

Please be sure to post your design. Would love to see it.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Barb , Lmao i love the " ******* DREAMCATCHER "


----------



## scrollsawer13323 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great job on the signs. I have done a couple of name signs over the years and have to use lettering templates and bearings to do them. I have turned down lots of sign request because I am not comfortable with the router. I prefer the scroll saw for my work.
Rick Smith
scrollsawer13323


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> Hi Barb , Lmao i love the " ******* DREAMCATCHER "


lol Pete thanks. Gotten a lot of giggles out of that one


----------

